# Memory requirement for building a FreeBSD Update Server



## Simpson (Feb 11, 2016)

I'd like to build my own FreeBSD update server, however, I always ran into the same "out of swap space" issue even my system got 8GB of physical memory and a 4GB swap file.

I could not find any hardware or memory requirements from this document - Build Your Own FreeBSD Update Server

My questions are:
1. What is the memory requirement for building a FreeBSD Update Server?
2. Is it configurable (eg. less memory usage but longer build time)?

Thank you!


----------



## raitech (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello!

This discussion show a very similar behaviour: 

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2015-November/269118.html

I did try with:

- 8GB RAM, 4GB swap - no success.
- 8GB RAM, 14GB swap - no success.

Now trying with 8GB RAM, 34GB swap.

It requires a LOT of memeory, but I don't know why.

And well, its source code is there for anyone to see and modify, so it's configurable in that way. But AFAIK, there are no knobs to mess around with.

Cheers!


----------

